# Fido iPhone 5 Frustration



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I've just been told by Fido that for me to get the iPhone 5 which I have reserved, I will have to pay a $400 cancellation fee, plus the cost of the new phone.

I originally had a 3G phone in 2008. My first contract with Fido. In 2010, when the 4 came out, I was part of the group that was told that they could upgrade their phone early, provided I renewed my contract. Now my interpretation of renewing a contract means that the old contract is now toast, and the new contract takes effect on the date that I renew. 

That's not how Fido sees it. They see it as my original contract continued until 2011, THEN my 'renewal' kicks in, meaning my contract runs until August of 2014. I spoke with retentions and they confirmed this. When I started to object, I was told that they couldn't do anything today but that they 'might' be able to have a better offer but wouldn't know anything until Friday. They suggested I call back then. When I asked them if they really thought I'd be able to get through on launch day I was told "oh yes, we will be well staffed to handle all of the demand that we are expecting". When I responded with "well you haven't been able to handle the demand on any other iPhone launch day, the reputation for the Rogers/Fido systems crashing is well known." I was told that that was not the case, the system has always been very smooth (she had only worked last year's launch). I objected to them not knowing about their plans and promotions until the frenzy of launch day and she suggested I submit feedback, so here is what I sent to the President or whoever opens these things:

_I've been trying to get information on what a new iPhone 5 will cost me. I've used your reservation system to reserve one, but it didn't provide me with what it would cost (poor idea in my opinion). 
I tried using the Upgrade Your Phone link in the My Account section, but that went to a page that tells me to call you. 

I finally got through today and was told originally that the cost would be $379 plus taxes minus my Fido dollars. Then it was "oops, you're not eligible to upgrade until 2014" (why that wasn't put on the Reservation system maybe you can explain). Then I was told that it would be $400 cancellation fee. When I asked for an explanation, I was told that it was because my contract started in 2011 and went to 2014. I was led to believe that when I renewed my contract in 2010, when I purchased my iPhone 4, that the new 3-year contract took effect then. 
So I asked to speak with Retentions. The woman there explained that there may or may not be a promotion available but that she wouldn't know until Friday. 
I can't understand why a company as big as Rogers/Fido is would not have there plans, promotions, etc. available before launch date. To me, this is treating your customers like dirt, forcing them to wait until the frenzy of launch day. 
When will one of the cellular companies decide to buck the trend and start treating their customers properly. 
I don't agree with the fact that I was misled when I purchased my iPhone 4 in 2010. I was not aware that it was a special promotion to allow customers to upgrade their phones a year early, not the six months like I am being told is the official current policy. I was told that I was 'RENEWING' my original contract when I received my iPhone 4 in 2010, which gave me the impression that I was starting a new 3 year contract at that time, not having it tacked on to the existing contract, making it in effect a FOUR year contract (3 is bad enough, and Canada is the only country in the world who doesn't have 2 year contracts). 
But to have to wait until launch day, when it will be next to impossible to get through to an agent, before I can find out what my actual costs will be is extremely poor customer service. The Canadian cellular industry has an incredibly poor reputation for confusing pricing, stupid service charges, high rates, and longer contracts than any other civilized country. This idea of "keeping our promotions secret" is just one more example that helps keep your industry's reputation intact. _

I'm not familiar with the various terms and conditions of cell plans. Is it normal for a plan that is renewed early when an upgrade is done on the phone to be 'extended' like this? If I played by their rules, I'd be using the same device for 4 years (2010 to the end of original contract to the end of the new contract in 2014).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've been having a similar conflict with Fido actually. When I got the 4 in 2010 I was explicitly told that it was a new contract and that i'd be eligable to renew in fall 2012. I called the day after the announcement and my contract end date was 2014. I didn't let them off the phone until they fixed that part, but they now tell me my renewal date is 6 months before the end of contract, not 1 year as I was explicitly told before. "Policy change" they said.

They told me to call back this week as there'll be more new promotions, but i go through this every time with Fido it seems. There was a rigamarole to get the 4 when my 3 broke even though i was past the renewal date. I solved it that time by calling Rogers, getting a phone put on hold for me, confirming they'd pay out my cancelation fee, and then calling back Fido and saying "I'm calling to cancel because Rogers has a phone for me I can pick up today." They were unsurprisingly helpful at that point. Even cut my monthly bill in half.

And truth be told, if I have to do that this year and they call my bluff? I'll be sad, they've otherwise done well by me, but ****ing hell getting a new phone out of them is needlessly difficult. 

As compared to the US or Europe, cell service / customer service is a ****ing joke here.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, it's normal. It's called stacking. Every now and then they offer to restart your contract if you sign up in a limited window...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm stuck in the same situation...my solution is going to be to port to Rogers and be done with them. You can port over free of charge if you've been with Fido for a year so as soon as the iPhone5's are in stock I'm jumping ship.


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

I am in the exact same position as the OP and I would love to know if I could simply restart my contract. Right now, my contract expired in Aug 2014. Ridiculous. I've been with Fido for nearly 10 years now. They don't repay that loyalty. I'll watch this thread for updates...


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm lucky that my Fido contract ends officially in December this year... Been with an iPhone 3G and I'm definitely going to be able to upgrade... Planning on trying to upgrade this Saturday... Let's hope there is stock for 16 GB white at my nearest Fido store....


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I'm stuck in the same situation...my solution is going to be to port to Rogers and be done with them. You can port over free of charge if you've been with Fido for a year so as soon as the iPhone5's are in stock I'm jumping ship.


Port to Rogers from Fido? Why bother its the same freaking company and the same bad service... I had decent luck with Rogers but jumped ship for better prices which Rogers I guess didn't believe me so they were unwilling to match or even compete. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Tech Elementz said:


> I'm lucky that my Fido contract ends officially in December this year... Been with an iPhone 3G and I'm definitely going to be able to upgrade... Planning on trying to upgrade this Saturday... Let's hope there is stock for 16 GB white at my nearest Fido store....


If history repeats itself, after initial limited stock is sold out in the first hour(s) of launch day, Fido stores won't have stock (or very limited stock, 2-3 handsets erratically) for weeks...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Dr_AL said:


> Port to Rogers from Fido? Why bother its the same freaking company and the same bad service... I had decent luck with Rogers but jumped ship for better prices which Rogers I guess didn't believe me so they were unwilling to match or even compete.


A "loophole" in the Rogers purchase of Fido thing allows Fido users to jump to Rogers after 1 year at no penalty, thus allowing you a once a lifetime opportunity to break your contract for "free" (you have to take a 3 year Rogers contract).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

i just got off the phone with Fido, they are going to let me break my contract and resign. I will have to pay a cancellation fee, but i need a better plan anyway and they reduced the amount to like 100$ which I'm fine with and they're letting me just load up my account so I can pay it off over time.

Meantime, once I'm on a non-retention plan, I work for a reseller so I can just sign up for ambassador


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> i just got off the phone with Fido, they are going to let me break my contract and resign. I will have to pay a cancellation fee, but i need a better plan anyway and they reduced the amount to like 100$ which I'm fine with and they're letting me just load up my account so I can pay it off over time.
> 
> Meantime, once I'm on a non-retention plan, I work for a reseller so I can just sign up for ambassador


How did you get them to let you break your contract? And how much was the cancellation?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've been a customer for 10+ years and I flat out told them I'd change if they didn't. I also am fine with paying the cancellation as long as they don't requre me to pay it off as a lump sum. It was going to be 250$ but they reduced it to 100$, and they also said that the day I pick up the phone they will probably have a new promotion for me to reduce it further, but even if they don't I'm fine with that arrangement. I have just over 100 fido dollars so basically i'll just pay for the phone.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

I


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> If history repeats itself, after initial limited stock is sold out in the first hour(s) of launch day, Fido stores won't have stock (or very limited stock, 2-3 handsets erratically) for weeks...


I think my nearest Fido store location is not busy (it's a small/not popular mall with a bunch of cellphone resellers, official Rogers, Bell, Fido, Wind & Mobilicity Stores + indie stores, etc)...

I'm hoping that not much people will buy the iPhone 5 there & I'll be a lucky one, but I never know what the stock will be like at this location....


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Tech Elementz said:


> I think my nearest Fido store location is not busy (it's a small/not popular mall with a bunch of cellphone resellers, official Rogers, Bell, Fido, Wind & Mobilicity Stores + indie stores, etc)...
> 
> I'm hoping that not much people will buy the iPhone 5 there & I'll be a lucky one, but I never know what the stock will be like at this location....


Lol! Every (EVERY!) dealer in the GTA was out of any (if any) stock they had within hours for the 4 and 4S... You'll discover you aren't the only one who knows about your local, "not busy" location... Good luck. Report back.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

racewalker said:


> I am jumping ship from Rogers! I ordered from apple and now have the opportunity to try other services. Right now koodo is looking very good in Sask. No more contracts for me!


This thread is about Fido.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

racewalker said:


> I am jumping ship from Rogers! I ordered from apple and now have the opportunity to try other services. Right now koodo is looking very good in Sask. No more contracts for me!


Does Koodo have LTE coverage in Saskatchewan and where? Can you get Koodo nano-SIMS already?


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Use the complaints form on their site to get a call from the President's office, or call in and say you want to cancel in order to be put through to customer relations. This may take 3 or 4 calls. You are due for some redress, having put up with way more than most souls could bear. They have special offices just to deal with what happened to you.




spiffychristian said:


> Rogers kind of screwed me like this 2 years ago when trying to get the iPhone 4. I was eligible to upgrade my 3G and they were going to do that for me in September. An in-store employee messed a bunch of stuff up and I was put on a new 3. Year contract with no new phone, and a more expensive plan. I called and they took me off the contract but said they would not change my bill back (I went in store to raise my bill by $10 and keep the same iPhone!!). It took 2 months of visiting stores, phone calls and waiting to FINALLY get the iPhone 4 (with a still more expensive bill!). But by the time September turned to November they changed the device upgrade time from 2 years to 2 years and 6 months. They would now not Allow me to upgrade my device despite being charged more and being on the phone and visiting many stores numerous times. Eventually I got the iPhone 4 (supposedly grandfathering my previous plan) but to this day they continue to charge me more due to an employee in a Rogers store. I get the EXACT same features I did. I have called numerous times in the past 2 years about this and nobody would do anything for me. One man added unlimited calling onto my bill for 2 months to say "sorry". That's it. Screw them.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Unlocked phones are the way to go. Take your business to those that want it, not those that force you to give it to them.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

I remember reading about stacking when I did the iPhone 4 hardware upgrade form 3GS but I thought it meant just adding 3 years from when you do the hardware upgrade (for a total of 4 years), but 6 years?!!? That's beyond crazy. 

For me my account online said my contract was a total of 4 years, it eventually changed back to 3 years total so I can get the iPhone 5 now.


----------



## racewalker (Sep 20, 2010)

A


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm getting dinged $280 to get out of my Fido contract. Add the $179 for the 16GB phone it is still cheaper than the $699 from the Apple store. Plus I can use my Fido $ to bring my phone price down.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> Unlocked phones are the way to go. Take your business to those that want it, not those that force you to give it to them.


Amen. (2)

Not sure when people will smarten up. So many are seduced by the subsidized phone, believing that there is such a thing as a free lunch!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

TheBat said:


> Amen. (2)
> 
> Not sure when people will smarten up. So many are seduced by the subsidized phone, believing that there is such a thing as a free lunch!


So I am happy with my contract... $50 unlimited north america calling and texting and $30 for 6GB of data. I don't have any "end of month" surprises when my bill comes in.

Since I plan on keeping my contract, and I don't plan on much in the way of overseas traveling (needing an unlocked phone) how is paying $179+$280 worse than paying $699?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> Not sure when people will smarten up. So many are seduced by the subsidized phone, believing that there is such a thing as a free lunch!


I could see that if you actually got a discount for having a phone not tied to a contract but you don't. The plans are the plans regardless of if I'm in a contract or bought an unlocked phone so really if you aren't planning on traveling buying unlocked doesn't make sense for most people IMO.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

Folks, Folks, I just don't understand you. At this point in the game have you not seen the trend. Iphone 3G 3GS, Iphone 4, 4S and now Iphone 5. The big changes happen every 2 years!!! If you are in the US fine it's a two year contract, but in Canada it's 3 years and with Fido you are in a stacked contract so you are now out every 4 years!!! If you want the to keep to the every major release schedule, don't get into a contract! I can't believe people are actually going to pay ECF to get a LOCKED PHONE, that's nuts!! You are not doing the long term math.

Easiest thing is buy a unlocked phone, two years sell it and uses the money towards the new phone voila, and choose the provider that gives you the best deal.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

DukeMazer said:


> Folks, Folks, I just don't understand you. At this point in the game have you not seen the trend. Iphone 3G 3GS, Iphone 4, 4S and now Iphone 5. The big changes happen every 2 years!!! If you are in the US fine it's a two year contract, but in Canada it's 3 years and with Fido you are in a stacked contract so you are now out every 4 years!!! If you want the to keep to the every major release schedule, don't get into a contract! I can't believe people are actually going to pay ECF to get a LOCKED PHONE, that's nuts!! You are not doing the long term math.
> 
> Easiest thing is buy a unlocked phone, two years sell it and uses the money towards the new phone voila, and choose the provider that gives you the best deal.


I get this logic. In my experience, the only downside has been traveling. While I still think it's unethical for Canadian businesses to offer only 3 years contracts, contract stacking, and dubious unlocking policies, the reality is that i've saved enough cash getting the 3G and 4 (no upgrade fee) through contract that I could now buy an unlocked outright. I just think length of contract should be the customers choice and that the amount of subsidy should be proportional to the length of the contract. Heck, I don't care if they offer 10 year contracts for people who know they are never moving but it just doesn't make sense for most of us except in retrospect. Any savings I may be able to boast about now are purely by luck. 

I'm just saying there advantages for some people to getting a cheaper phone if they know who their carrier is going to be. It doesn't always automatically make more sense to go unlocked all the way. It also doesn't mean I agree with the current system.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

DukeMazer said:


> Folks, Folks, I just don't understand you. At this point in the game have you not seen the trend. Iphone 3G 3GS, Iphone 4, 4S and now Iphone 5. The big changes happen every 2 years!!! If you are in the US fine it's a two year contract, but in Canada it's 3 years and with Fido you are in a stacked contract so you are now out every 4 years!!! If you want the to keep to the every major release schedule, don't get into a contract! I can't believe people are actually going to pay ECF to get a LOCKED PHONE, that's nuts!! You are not doing the long term math.
> 
> Easiest thing is buy a unlocked phone, two years sell it and uses the money towards the new phone voila, and choose the provider that gives you the best deal.


Hey chief, I might be wrong, but I think your long term math doesn't add up. So let's say over a 10 year period you get 5 new iPhones. In the unsubsidized world you pay at minimum $699 for a new phone. If they are release every two years that is 5 new phones (once every two years).

5 x $699 = $3495

Now if I am going the subsidized route I have to buy out the remainder of my contract for the last 12 months (Fido tells me this is $20/month left on my contract) of my three year contract. That is $240. The subsidized cost of the phone is $179. So, here comes the mathemagic...

5 x ($179+$240) = $2095

Is your math different? 

The reason this a better approach is because there is NO real competition between the carriers in Canada. I can't get a better deal for my monthly contract at any other carrier because all plans suck for Canadians. So switching my unlocked iPhone doesn't benefit me. You are better off being a long term customer (better retention plans) and customer loyalty points than switching carriers every time a new phone comes out.

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Da Jonesy I agree with you but you didn't factor in resale value. The unlocked phones should be worth more then the locked phones and at least partially recoup of of that investment...but I still don't think it would make up the difference. Also Rogers etc allow you to do the hardware upgrade at 30 months into a contract so if you waited the 6 months you'd not have to pay that $240 difference.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with Andrew. I am selling my iPhone 4 locked to Fido after 2 years with no warranty for 250. Unlocked minimum you'd get is $300. So 300 x 5 = 1500. Maybe the same in the end but at least you get to check for better deals amongst the other carriers. Regardless of that, since I don't want to pay ECF for HUP, Fido charges me the full price less any Fido Dollars applied, after taxes, and then will charge me $25 for upgrade fee and then another 50 for unlocking. So bye bye preorder Fido, sticking with Apple Store preorder for factory unlocked and looking to jump ship at the earliest possible.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm my math on a potential upgrade path.

Apple Store unlocked - $699
Keep for 2 years and resell for $350 (~going rate locally).
Total out of pocket = $432 (tax incl)

Fido locked phone - $179
Keep for 2 years so pay $20 * 12 (voice) & $10 * 12 for data = $360 ECF fees
Sell old phone for about $200 (local going rates?)
Total out of pocket is then about $400. (minus any Fido $ you have)

So judging by these numbers there isn't much difference *IF* you upgrade every two years. If you are on contract and wait 6 months till you are eligible for the hardware upgrade (~30 months) then the costs greatly favor the contract as you won't pay the ECF fee's.

There are obvious reasons for buying unlocked but I'm not so sure money is one of them.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

What about credits you lose if you do an ECF. I have $25/Month in credit that Fido will not renew if I cancel. That's $25 X 21 Months = $525 just there. Fido thinks we are so desperate for the Iphone 5 people are going to get out of their plans that they gave us 2 years. They think that the people that negotiated good plans when the Iphone 4 came out will now get screwed with a good way for us to give up our credits!!

Too bad Fido, I'm keeping my credits and when you discontinue them I will discontinue you!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Duke, similar situation. If I ECF and HUP, then I have to actually bump up my plan from 52.50 to 60....unreal...I am going to cancel my data plan for which there is no penalty (mistake they made from iPhone 4) and then shop elsewhere when I no longer have ECF...unless they are still the cheapest. Called all the other Telcos and they don't seem to care about matching or beating my Fido pricing.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know when Fido is releasing details on their 6 GB Data/Phone Plan? There suppose to be releasing the details this week and there has not been any news yet..

P.S - It seems Fido doubled the data on their Max Plans as a temp. offer until September 30... I just wished Caller ID was bundled with these plans... 

Max Plans | Plans | Shop | Fido.ca


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

After Twitter, Fido Live Chat and Fido Live person, I have an ECF of 67.50, no upgrade fee of 25$ and Fido dollars that should net me a total cost of around 150$ taxes in for an iPhone 5 16GB. I have someone who is willing to buy my 4 16GB locked to Fido for 250. My 52.50$ plan is now a $55 plan which is 200 minutes daytime, UE UW as of 5PM, unlimited texts CDN only, CD VM and 6GB of data, for 3 years. Gonna call back tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Tech Elements - I called yesterday and upgraded my wife's 2GB/$25 data plan to a 6GB/$30 data plan, but you have to call.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm if I could keep my plan I might just do that too....still likely switch but food for thought non the less


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Andrew, I called around yesterday to different Telcos...none of the CSRs I spoke to seemed interested in my business. Fido is still the cheapest option for me. The last thing I need to do is see what I can do for data....if I can go from 6GB to 2GB or even 1GB and save some coin, I may just stick with factory unlocked with a cheaper plan, since my data has no ECF.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

cowasaki said:


> Tech Elements - I called yesterday and upgraded my wife's 2GB/$25 data plan to a 6GB/$30 data plan, but you have to call.


Did you have to call retentions for that or simply just call to change the data plan? I have a 500 MB data plan for 25$ because I got it when I signed up for a three year contract... I will be renewing my contract by upgrading to the new iPhone 5... I wonder if I can simply call and get this changed... :$


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Tech Elementz said:


> Did you have to call retentions for that or simply just call to change the data plan? I have a 500 MB data plan for 25$ because I got it when I signed up for a three year contract... I will be renewing my contract by upgrading to the new iPhone 5... I wonder if I can simply call and get this changed... :$


Yes, You can. I did the same with ease. 

-M


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

WARNING: I'm about to say some nice things about Fido. 

I'm not saying that story about the stacking wasn't a terrible move, but my personal experience with Fido has been very good. No trouble, reps suggest ways to save money when I ask, and the new plans they're promoting right now have two-year contracts (three year for the "Max plans") and if you're already on the contract they don't stack it when you change plans. Really, the only way it seems you can get in "trouble" is if you can't resist the hype and have to get the new phone every year ... 

Oh, btw, the new plans include tethering (at all data amounts!) and outgoing international texting. NICE.

I went from CityFido (unlimited voice/CA texting) + 500MB of data (no tethering) for $90/month to the middle Max plan (200 Anytime, 5pm evening, unlimited NA texting, 1GB of data (and tethering) for $70 ($60 Max plan plus $10 value pack for the caller ID, visual voicemail, call forwarding etc).

Not a huge savings (well, over the course of a year it adds up), but I'm getting a lot more (generally) for LESS. I don't gab that much so the 200 anytime minutes is plenty. I barely use 100MB of data in a typical month but I really needed the tethering and didn't have it before, and free NA texting is a big benefit for me as well.

I'm strongly considering buying an iPhone 5 unlocked from Apple in the states, then selling the iPhone 4 (which is locked until November of next year) and keeping my plan until it expires, then shop for a better deal if there's one out there. The 1GB of data I mentioned applies to LTE if you have the equipment. Overall, I've not had any issues with Fido and I've heard plenty of good and bad things about EVERY carrier in Canada, so I figure they're all about the same.

Since I find myself traveling to the states a lot, having an unlocked iPhone is becoming a must. If it wasn't for iMessage I'd have had to do this a year ago.

Anyway, I don't know why Fido lowered the cost of their plans and improved the general terms ... I'm happy they did, though. Credit where its due.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

chas_m said:


> WARNING: I'm about to say some nice things about Fido.
> 
> I'm not saying that story about the stacking wasn't a terrible move, but my personal experience with Fido has been very good. No trouble, reps suggest ways to save money when I ask, and the new plans they're promoting right now have two-year contracts (three year for the "Max plans") and if you're already on the contract they don't stack it when you change plans. Really, the only way it seems you can get in "trouble" is if you can't resist the hype and have to get the new phone every year ...
> 
> ...


After speaking with someone from 'The Office of the President', I was given a $100 reduction on my $400 cancellation fee. She understood that my biggest complaint was their continued use of the word renewal when in fact they were 'extending' (or stacking). She then went through my plan and found $25 per month in savings without taking anything away compared to my previous plan. Finally she agreed to wave the $50 unlocking fee for my iPhone 4 so I can pass it to my girlfriend who is a Rogers customer. 

I weighed this vs. the cost of an unlocked phone and decided to go with what they were offering. 

The Fido reservation process was very smooth and I picked up my phone last night.


----------



## regder (Jul 30, 2012)

Back when I upgraded my 3G to the 4, they tried to pull the same thing on me. Thankfully I caught it on my account the following day and called back. After a significant amount of "discussion", they reversed it into a regular three year contract.

Last year when I wanted to upgrade to the 4S, I think their system screwed up in my favour. Somehow my ECF was only $190 (this would be for almost two years of voice and data contract remaining) and when I went into the Apple store to pick up the phone, it rang up at around $200 for a 32gb 4S, I wasn't about to complain.

Haven't had a chance to try my luck yet this year, not expecting much though.


----------

